# Milescraft 1205 Turnlock Offset Base



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

This is as much a deal as a brag, but there you go. I had to stop by Rockler to return some shelf pins, and some hinges. I didn't have the receipt for the hinges, so I decided to take a look around and see what I could see.

Lo and behold, they had this item on the wall for 75% off. The retail is $19.99, so I walked out the door with this for $5. May want to check your store, it's not listed on their website anymore. Looks like they're discontinuing carrying it in favor of their house-brand one. I got the last one at my location, sorry.

Here's an Amazon link for the product:
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1205 TurnLock Universal Offset Router Base Kit: Home Improvement


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I understand some Lowes stores are selling them out at $4.95.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That's a hell of a deal when you consider it includes a universal base and a centering pin, either of which are worth the price on their own.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That's what I thought when I saw it, Peter. I'll need that centering pin to check my plate, which I believe is off center. The plate would have come in handy a couple of weeks ago for the pantry.


----------

